
Why should I trust a corporation (e.g. Valve) with 2-factor authentication? - ohf
Formerly, posting your real name online was a cardinal sin, and providing a service with a phone number wasn&#x27;t much better. If the odds of my account being compromised without 2-factor authentication are low enough, what benefit is there? It seems both inconvenient, and invasive. I have no reason to trust a company.<p>I don&#x27;t feel the need to connect my internet accounts with myself. An email (even a temporary one) and a password should be good enough, and I&#x27;m very grateful that some services (e.g. HN, reddit) still follow this model.<p>I assume some of you aren&#x27;t on the same page, and I&#x27;d like to know why you consider it beneficial.
======
db48x
Presumably Valve already has your credit-card number, your name, and your
billing address.

